# Cant Send Emails



## pharmnatr (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi All
Any time I send or reply to an email I get a "Sending" but the email never arrives. I receive all my mail in gmail but my Bionic doesnt send. It just sits there with a red sending.
I am running KIN3TX 1.0. System version 5.8.894
Any thoughts are appreciated

Al


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had that happen. I believe you just need to clear data and cache in gmail.

You will have to set up gmail again (reset notifications to silent etc - not sign in or anything )


----------



## pharmnatr (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Marley,
Thanks brother. Clearing the cache and data worked!
Happy Holidays
Al


----------

